# ارجو افادتى فى كيفية تحضير الشحم الكالسيومى و الصوديومى ضرورى وجزاكم الله خيرا



## احمد عبد العزيز يس (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حد يعرف كيفية تحضير الشحم الكلسيومى والصوديومى فأنا احترت فى تحضيرة فلو يوجد طريقة ارجو ان تدلونى عليها لانى اريد ان اقيم مشروع لانتاج الشحم ولا توجد اى معلومات مفيدة على النت فى طريقة التحضير ملها خاطئة ارجو الرد سريعا للأهمية وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

